# 1 of 3 rods for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

one on right is century ttul.........13'......3-5.5oz.........8 guides..........31"butt to center of reel seat..........$375 obo

middle is century fmj.....12'......2-5oz........7 guidea.........27" butt to center of reel seat..........$450 obo

left is torqued fishing 'team alabama'........13'......2-5oz......7 guides.......28' butt to center of reel seat..........3 piece........$250 obo



all in great condition
all include shippng

just selling 1.......first one that goes post is closed


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Interested in the team alabama. I can offer 200


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

if you can add $18 for shipping it's a deal......


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

keeping fmj

century ttul is now $350 shipped p/p.....obo
team Alabama is now $225 shipped p/p......obo


----------



## TarheelFXR (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll take Team Bama $225 shipped

Paypal OK?


----------



## TarheelFXR (Oct 11, 2011)

PM sent please let me know details, Thanks, T


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

team Alabama sold
pm sent


----------

